# best brand embriodery machine single head 14 colrs



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

I've had a Tajima that I just sold, too large and wondering if anyone could suggest another brand that has a long life, user friendly, and has little to no problems,etc.

I only know Tajima and asking for suggestions. Single head and no less than 14 colors.

Thanks!!!!!!!

Melissa


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You should have checked before you sold it. Doubt you will find a 14 color machine any smaller than the Tajima.

Have you seen any?


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

That would be difficult going from a Tajima to a lesser machine! wow


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Which model did you sell? If you didn't have a compact that would probably be the way to go but I would stay with Tajima. Did you not like the control panel? What types of problems did you have? I gather you don't do a lot of large bags and heavy jackets because they need a large machine.


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback however I'm a little smarter than the average Joe My Tajima was TJMX -C1501 which is a massive 500lb machine and not easily moved. I sold it because its more machine that I need since I travel much of the time between NC and SC. I want to be able to take my machine with me and Tajima does offer a models half the size and a fraction of the weight but wanted to know about any other brands that are good as Tajima before purchasing another.

If you have any suggestions please let me know.

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

I had the TFMX-C1501 a very massive machine that allowed be to do different items and not locked down to small things.

I am most likely getting another Tajima, one half the size, at least that's what I have decided and ordering this week. I had no problems, if I did they were most helpful and tried to fix via the phone, if not a tec would come but no problems. I especially love the screen where you see everything and have been spoiled with that feature.

I'm also going to do heat press garments and items, any experience with them?

Thanks!


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

bwdesigns said:


> That would be difficult going from a Tajima to a lesser machine! wow



Yes and i have been spoiled by Tajima. As of Thursday I am going to get another Tajima, they have several models half the size that can do just about everything I want.

Do you have any experience with a heat press? I am also looking into doing this also since my son is great with graphics and a family full of ideas.

Thanks,

Melissa


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll probably receive more information about heat pressing if you post a new question in that forum.


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

The 14 needle part is the kicker. I have a ZSK Sprint 6 that has a large sewing field and is reasonably lightweight. My wife and I can pick it up and pack it if you take it off the stand. Only 12 needles though so you would have to change a few colors out more often maybe. It's expensive but runs great and built to last forever. Not all the support is awesome so you'd want to check out your closest dealer. 
Like they always say, everyone thinks their own machine is the best out there. I like mine.


----------



## ataichin (Jun 12, 2017)

check "happy" i still have it next to my 4 head fast speed machine


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you!!!

Do you know anything about Flexsoft paper and how it works versus the vinyl cutter?

Thanks again, 
Mellissa


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Had a TFMX C-1501 a large machine and did lots of larger items and why I liked the machine however I travel a lot between NC and SC and Eastern NC and need a machine I can transport easily. Tajima does over single-heads that can do just as much as the TFMX C-1501 and half the size, so looks like I'm gonna go that route.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback. You have it right, whatever the machine we start with normally is the only machine we know and if there are no real problems, to us it is the beat.

Do y'all do any heat press or embroidery only?

Thanks again!! Where are y'all located?

Melissa


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

taknchances said:


> Do you know anything about Flexsoft paper and how it works versus the vinyl cutter?


As suggested above, that is a discussion for a different forum.


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks. Where do I find the correct forum? I'd thought that I had posted in correct place.

Thanks again.

Melissa


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## scoobylyn (Jun 2, 2015)

taknchances said:


> I've had a Tajima that I just sold, too large and wondering if anyone could suggest another brand that has a long life, user friendly, and has little to no problems,etc.
> 
> I only know Tajima and asking for suggestions. Single head and no less than 14 colors.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the Happy Voyager. It has 12 needles, big sewing field and is portable. There's no other semi commercial machines out there can compare with the Voyager. I run Happy and Tajima machines. The Happy machines for me give more production then the Tajima

Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk


----------



## taknchances (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for the feedback.


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> The 14 needle part is the kicker. I have a ZSK Sprint 6 that has a large sewing field and is reasonably lightweight. My wife and I can pick it up and pack it if you take it off the stand. Only 12 needles though so you would have to change a few colors out more often maybe. It's expensive but runs great and built to last forever. Not all the support is awesome so you'd want to check out your closest dealer.
> Like they always say, everyone thinks their own machine is the best out there. I like mine.


I can definitely second ZSK

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

